# Cantata Dramatica Raise Voices for Change to celebrate World Leprosy Day (London, UK)



## James Byfield

A respected classical music company and St Stephen Walbrook are teaming with international leprosy charity, Lepra, to raise awareness and funds to tackle the disease, with a one off fundraising performance in London celebrating World Leprosy Day, which takes place in January 2019.

Cantata Dramatica are performing at 'Voices for Change' on *Wednesday 30th January*, showcasing four newly commissioned music and dance pieces set around the theme of 'Treasures of Byzantium'. The evening offers a unique opportunity to enjoy exciting new choral music in the ethereal setting of St. Stephen Walbrook designed by Christopher Wren in 1672. The church is located just one minute walk away from Mansion House where Lepra were founded almost 95 years ago to the day of the performance.

'Between Sea and Sky' comprises three poems set to music for choir and soloists by Irish composer Solfa Carlile, while the second half will see the World Premiere of Nick Bicat's 'Akathistos', a dramatic retelling of the famous Orthodox Hymn that saved Byzantium from the Persian Siege in 626AD.

Cantata Dramatica's Director of Music, James Potter, will lead the Cantata Dramatica chorus, soloists and instrumentalists. Frances M. Lynch will take the lead role of Pulcheria in 'Akathistos' and the Community Choir of St Stephen will join for the finale.

As well as enjoying the evening's entertainment, attendees will be able to learn about Lepra and their work in India, Bangladesh and Mozambique to combat leprosy; a curable yet often forgotten disease that affects 7 million people worldwide. Mr. Potter will also be holding a Q&A session after the event about the pieces performed.

Tickets cost *£20 per person* and ticket and sponsor proceeds of the evening will be dedicated to Lepra and St Stephen Walbrook church.

To book please click the link below - you will be taken to Cantata Dramatica's booking page: http://www.cantatadramatica.com/sho...tephen-walbrook-wednesday-30-january-2019-7pm


----------

